

Russian translation of "Why to Start a Startup in a Bad Economy" - vladimir
http://k-vladimir.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post.html

======
ntoshev
Everyone who follows Hacker News knows English and has seen the original, so
this post is clearly redundant.

------
petercooper
It's awesome that people are translating good articles like these. It makes me
wonder if, perhaps, there should be the option for people (co-ordinated with
pg or not) to set up local versions of HN?

------
pixcavator
It looks computer translated... Wait a minute, computer wouldn't misspell this
often!

~~~
vaksel
I skimmed it and didn't really find any misspellings. The language itself is a
little dry though, but thats probably the guy did a literal translation

~~~
ii
Just a few misspellings: "рпедставляет" instead of "представляет" (1st
paragraph), "ечли" instead of "если" (7th paragraph) and so on.

Better no translation than translation like this. Those who don't know English
to read original Paul Graham essays may have wrong impression about Paul and
his thoughts from such low quality translations.

And I completely agree that "everyone who follows Hacker News knows English
and has seen the original, so this post is clearly redundant".

------
kajecounterhack
Sometimes I wonder how people type like that.

russian keyboards much? 0.o

~~~
vaksel
nah, they are the same as our regular keyboards. Except in Russia they put
little stickers on computer keys and then you just change your settings to
Cyrillic.

Of course those people who don't do it often, just use a web based typing tool

------
vladimir
Thanks to everyone. I've just fixed all misspellings.

------
nickb
vladimir, contact me please. My email is in my profile. thanks!

